# How many of u ppl have tried LARPing??



## imported_PoLgArA (Mar 23, 2002)

or LRP...I wonder why some of u english ppl keep writing LRP...it's LARP...oh well,yeah.Or has anyone tried it?I'd really like to try but my mom won't let me because she thinks it's evil or something like that...:dead:


----------



## spookypumpkin (Mar 23, 2002)

forgive me for being thick, but what is larp?!


----------



## imported_PoLgArA (Mar 23, 2002)

LiveActionRolePlaying...u know,the freaks in funny dresses running around in a big forest they think as Mirkwood or something like that


----------



## Legolas (Mar 23, 2002)

um...I dont do that but i do sit in trees a lot 
:flash:


----------



## Dave (Mar 24, 2002)

I only looked at this thread to find out what on earth LARPING was!!!

But I've seen them doing this in Chislehurst Caves near Bromley, Kent.

http://www.kidsnet.co.uk/Kent/Chislehurst-Cave.html

The caves are a very interesting place to visit. 'Doctor Who' episodes have been filmed there. The Rolling Stones have played concerts there. It was a First World War Armaments dump, and a WWII air raid shelter. The Romans quarried them. The Saxons dug flint tools out of them and the Druids sacrificed people in them. And Cavaliers hid from Roundheads down them.

Anyway, while you are having your lunch in the cafe, don't be surprised to see some  





> *freaks in funny dresses running around in a big forest they think as Mirkwood or something like that*


----------

